

Codementor: Open Marketplace Providing Developers With 1:1 Programming Help - weitingliu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/01/codementor/

======
disc
I like seeing new players in this space. I think there's a lot of potential
for small-group or 1-on-1 mentoring to help fill the "intermediate but beyond
tutorials" space. Kind of like golf, or surfing lessons, only perhaps with
some investment on return.

------
simplify
I remember signing up as a mentor a long time ago but never received any
confirmation. Teaching is one of my favorite things to do in life, yet sites
like these never seem to respond to mentor applications.

